# NEW FLAPPER EPISODE: Well, Where's Flapper?



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Where's Flapper? Where's Kozmo Kirby? And why is O'Malley talking about Timmy falling down a well? Read all about it on Flapper's blog.

http://www.mrflapper.com/061025.htm*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for another most entertaining episode.
It made my day.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is so cute. Flapper looked like he was glad to be rescued.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh MY! Another great Flapper adventure - and I DO MEAN ADVENTURE!

All the thrills of those old Saturday movie serials!

I hope Flapper learned his lesson and won't go investigating "holes!"

HUGS TO ALL - especially O'Malley!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Flapper and the Well*

*When I left for work today, O'Malley was sitting on the planks with Georgie back down in the window well, fixing her nest. I doubt Flapper will try to get past the O'Malley guard. *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

When do you expect Georgie's eggs to hatch??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love it!  

Thanks for also sharing the pictures of the adorable baby and Matilda!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Georgie's Eggs*

*I should have clarified. Georgie is not "nesting" just yet, she's just laying an egg a day. I am not letting her keep them as I don't have room for more ducklings, and there are too many homeless ducks already... I don't want to add to the problem. I replace her real eggs with wooden eggs every few days and when she finally starts to set them full-time and she stops laying, I wait a few days and then take them completely. So no ducklings for us.  It's for the best. Even though it would be fun, it's not responsible.*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mrflapper said:


> *I should have clarified. Georgie is not "nesting" just yet, she's just laying an egg a day. I am not letting her keep them as I don't have room for more ducklings, and there are too many homeless ducks already... I don't want to add to the problem. I replace her real eggs with wooden eggs every few days and when she finally starts to set them full-time and she stops laying, I wait a few days and then take them completely. So no ducklings for us.  It's for the best. Even though it would be fun, it's not responsible.*


I wondered if that's what you did, but asked anyway. How many eggs does she lay before she "sits?"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I need a "I love Flapper" bumper sticker!

Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so glad to see another Flapper episode! The first one I saw, I had to go to the site and read every single one lol. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I need a "I love Flapper" bumper sticker!
> 
> Feather



That's *MR.* Flapper, Feather...  

Mmm, why not a magic marker used on the bumper? (OK, OK, I'm just kidding!)


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*how many eggs?*

*Georgie has laid anywhere from 15-22 eggs in one clutch before trying to set them. Sometimes it's hard to keep an accurate count because I don't always replace the eggs 1 to 1. I'll just dump a bunch of wooden eggs in her nest and take out the real eggs.

Georgie did get to hatch 3 ducklings (and several wooden eggs) in the Spring of 2004. Those ducklings were Kozmo Kirby, Miss Murphy and Bingo Baloo. Kozmo is the only one who remains. Bingo ate two staples and passed away, then a few weeks later Miss Murphy passed away from terratoma tumors.

Georgie and Flapper also have three? ducklings who live in Pennsylvania. I shipped eggs to a woman there. She kept one and gave the other two to a friend on a farm. So... there are little Flapper/Georgie kids running around out there in the world... somewhere. 
*


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*bumper stickers and other flapper-related items*

*I may just have to make an "I love Flapper" bumper sticker. That would be cute. I also have requests for cards, t-shirts, sweatshirts, calendars and stickers. Some day when I get the time, I will make a little online store for him.*


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I loved this latest adventure! I logged onto Mr. Flappers site just last weekend to watch previous episodes again as I fancied a chilled out afternoon. Perfect entertainment with a feel-good factor.

I love the idea of a Mr. Flapper online merchandise store. I would definitely be interested in purchasing such items.

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another great episode! I'm glad you posted Jani's pics of Matilda and Lucky .. just too precious!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a scarey episode!!! That must have really been worrisome for you, not seeing those two on the camera. So glad it had a happy ending - O'Malley is a true hero duck! Thanks for sharing.

The trading cards are a great idea! I'll keep an eye out! An online Flapper store would also be very cool!

Wonderful photo of Lucky sleeping on Matilda's foot.


----------

